# New to the Forums



## SystemaRossKsys (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello everyone. I recently found this forum along with a bunch of other RMA forums. Ive bene lurking for a few days and just registered so I thought Id introduce myself. My background in MA, i did wrestling for a year in high school, and about 3 months of bjj. For the past year or two id been very interested in ROSS and products from RMAX.tv ( I have Grapplers toolbox, fisticuffs, and the Zdrovye breathing tape). For a long time I kind of ignored Systema, I was aware of it but never really gave it much thought. Then I read an article from Matt Powell on Kadochinkov which was interesting. And recently been watching a lot of online clips of Systema. As my forum name suggests, I favor no one system, I think they are all complementary, and they are all based on principles, and key components are breathing movement and relaxation.

Ive very interested in purchasing a DVD or two from the Vlad's site. I wish everything was offered in DVD much bettere format IMO. I wanted to know which one you think would be the best to buy of those three, Beyond the Physical, Personal Protection and Strikes. As i said I have no background in Systema. 

Im a college student and during the school year Im in the Lehigh Valley Area of Pennsylvania. During the summers when im home i am in Westchester County NY. Im not sure that there is systema training anywhere close by.

So any tips on training solo. I know Mykhail's quote about training without a partner. And partner training is very important. But I also know breathing, relaxation and movement are things you can train on ur own. Ive only viewed my ROSS tapes just almost as entertainment. But Im starting to "get it" now. And this summer Im gonna focus on the Fisticuffs volume one as it has solo training drills that seem to maximize H2H capabilities.


I think i might pruchase the Systema handbook. Besides that to recap,any reccomendations solo training, anyone know of people training systema in my school and home based areas, and which of the dvds would u reccommend from vlad's site.

Thank you. Sorry for the long post.   -Andrew


----------



## stanley neptune (Apr 29, 2004)

Andrew,

If you live in Westchester you are probably close to a train that can take you in to the city. I would suggest Fight House in Manhattan. They have a good curriculum.

Stanley Neptune


----------



## Furtry (Apr 29, 2004)

Strikes or Personal Protection.


----------



## RachelK (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello Andrew,
If you decide to take a trial class at Fighthouse, feel free to introduce yourself, I am there 3X a week. My name is Rachel and I'm hard to miss since my right ankle is in a splint and I walk with a limp. I know I speak for most of my classmates when I say we'd be delighted if you stopped by. 
I don't know of any Systema teachers in Westchester, you can find a complete list of teachers here http://www.russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=affiliates
Best wishes,
Rachel


----------



## NoSuchChick (May 10, 2004)

See, now I would have recommended "Beyond the Physical"... interesting.

Good luck Andrew!  Let us know how you do!

Jennifer


----------



## Brian King (May 13, 2004)

Fighthouse has some seminars coming up that you would be well 'invested' in attending. Try some Systema hands on. It is best viewed from on the mat. As to which dvd's you should purchase I have no opinion. It would depend on your interests. You might enjoy fighting from the ground but they are not available in the dvd format. The dvd's that you asked about I have all of them and watch them all again and again. They also have some exercise and drill tapes but they are not listed on the site you have to ask for them. They show great drills and exercises that you can do 'solo' as well as with a partner. If you enjoyed Matts article you might want to check out his book which is now available.

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian King


----------

